# GANZHOU | China Resources Center | 211m | 55 fl | T/O



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-11-06 by 巨兔大王










2020-11-09 by 隋虔宋赣


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

just for curiosity: ganzhou and guangzhou are at the same province


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Zaz965 said:


> just for curiosity: ganzhou and guangzhou are at the same province


Actually, Ganzhou is in Jiangxi Province, which is to the north of Guangdong Province, the province that Guangzhou is in.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

A Chicagoan said:


> Actually, Ganzhou is in Jiangxi Province, which is to the north of Guangdong Province, the province that Guangzhou is in.


 pardon me for my mistake


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by 

xiaoxiang128
on 12th April 2021


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-06-16 by 巨兔大王


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-31 by 腾龙之岽



















2021-09-24 by seali2008


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

This looks a lot taller than 211 meters to me...


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@kenamour, this one got gorgeous


----------

